# Reading logs of D link DIR-615



## david_uk (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Recently purchased a D link DIR-615 router mainly to control the kids access to the internet. Managed to get most of the features I want working, but would like a little help on the issue of reading the log files it produces. I want to see what websites are being visited.

So far, I've found a program called WallWatcher that rather nicely reads the log as it's produced in real time and I can watch what is going on provided my computer is on. I do have the logs the router produces, but there is such a lot of information there I don't really want to see that they aren't that useful for seeing what websites are visited. 

The log files from the router are in .txt format. WallWatcher seems to use it's own .dat files for the logs. I'm really looking for a very cheap program that will analyse the .txt log files to produce a list of visited sites. Any suggestions anyone?

Thanks


----------

